# blade storage



## mac1012 (29 Jan 2014)

hi I am ordering some more blades from mikes and decided it is time got round to having some proper blade storage 

even though I been making and selling items for a few years I just still have packets lying around

I seen a few ideas but wondered if we could have a fashion parade of your ideas 8) 8) 

I don't want anything fancy just something simple to make , I seen test tubes or strident tubes mentioned before 

any ideas would be great thanks mark


----------



## Chippygeoff (29 Jan 2014)

I have a carosel I made on the lathe and it holds 12 tubes. Some scrollers just have the test tubes with end caps and attach a sticky label to each one stating the type and size of blade on them. I know some just have a block of wood with holes drilled into it to hold the loose blades. The problem with this is if you knock it over it will be almost impossible to sort the blades out. I feel having the blades in tubes with caps is the safest idea.


----------



## Baldhead (29 Jan 2014)

Denture tablet tubes? 

Baldhead


----------



## gilljc (29 Jan 2014)

I use 6" test tubes that I bought off amazon, they come with a choice of lid colours, and I made a rack for them that fits into the brace on my shed wall - easy and cheap. I also made one with 3" tubes for my mini drill bits, its in a block that sits on shed window


----------



## martinka (29 Jan 2014)

Block of wood with 20 holes and 6" test tubes off Ebay. I cut the blade info from the packet and tape it to the tube with clear tape. I've settled on 4 blades, so only 4 tubes are used, the rest are for show.


----------



## Jmac80 (29 Jan 2014)

Seen this on a website


----------



## Jmac80 (29 Jan 2014)

I like that martinka, must copy


----------



## Jmac80 (29 Jan 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wedding-favou ... 19e7ff0237

these look ok, cheap too.
Might go with them and use different colour lids for metal, wood etc


----------



## mac1012 (29 Jan 2014)

thanks for your replys and photos , yeah your type will do me martin I got some bits of wood knocking around and j mac the test tubes are the cheapest I have seen only comes too 3 quid for 8 including postage 

martin what diameter did you drill hole ? looks like I may have to get a drill bit and 16, 17mm twist drill bits aren't easy to find locally i might be able to find a router cutter that will suit 

mark


----------



## martinka (29 Jan 2014)

I must have drilled the holes 16mm, Mark, as they are a bit tight. I wanted it that way so the tubes wouldn't drop through when I picked the stand up. You could use a bigger drill and not drill all the way through, but then you would want a deeper hole so that they don't fall over too much. I used a drill for metal as the only wood drills I have are a couple of small ones from Aldi that seem to be made from wax.


----------



## geoff3 (29 Jan 2014)

Hi Mac1012,

First thing I thought of was use Martinka`s Pencil bench as a spare 
blade holder.
then I thought silly me. just one slip or a little vibration. and all my 
blades on the shed floor.

Oh well back to the drawing board...........geoff3........

There again might work if made on a larger scale. with test tube`s


----------



## Scottlefley (29 Jan 2014)

Hi, as many have already stated test tubes work perfectly and dirt cheap off fleaBay, i made a little holder with mine from some scrap dowel and pine laying around, means i can move them without them all falling out...being clumsy and all that! :shock:


----------



## martinka (29 Jan 2014)

mac1012":2972f395 said:


> the test tubes are the cheapest I have seen only comes too 3 quid for 8 including postage



Mark, look at his other stuff for sale. I bought mine from him and they were 3.19 for 10 including post. I bought two lots and the second lot had an extra tube thrown in.


----------



## mac1012 (30 Jan 2014)

ok guys thanks for advice and tips , I think for now I going to see if I can make something without spending any money  

I have some 40mm thick pine bits left so my idea is I going to glue sandwich three pieces togetherso to make a depth of 120mm and make it fairly wide and drill a series of 10mm holes deep into wood so there will be just a bit of blade showing above wood then put some sticky labels on front with size on front of holes and blue tack to bench at side of my machine so when I am in the throes of production I can just reach over and grab a blade 

mainly because I don't want to spend money on a drill bit I prob wont use again  

and I trying to be a bit frugal (tight wad )

it may not be the best looking blade holder but hopefully it will serve its purpose for a while 8)


----------



## finneyb (31 Jan 2014)

I used an IKEA kitchen container cost 60p http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20219738/
Cheap and does the job. Need to set the table at 8 degrees to get the insert to fit.

Brian


----------



## Alexam (1 Feb 2014)

martinka":n41n2cqm said:


> Block of wood with 20 holes and 6" test tubes off Ebay. I cut the blade info from the packet and tape it to the tube with clear tape. I've settled on 4 blades, so only 4 tubes are used, the rest are for show.




Great idea Martin, just had a set of these delivered as a result of seeing this.

Alex


----------



## Geoffrey (1 Feb 2014)

Jmac80":1i9x71ef said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wedding-favours-Test-tubes-for-shots-150-x-16mm-plastic-tube-Top-20ml-Vol-/111266431543?pt=UK_BOI_Medical_Lab_Equipment_Lab_Supplies_ET&var=&hash=item19e7ff0237
> 
> these look ok, cheap too.
> Might go with them and use different colour lids for metal, wood etc


Ordered Thank you


----------



## Jmac80 (1 Feb 2014)

Geoffrey":2zzlknnh said:


> Jmac80":2zzlknnh said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wedding-favours-Test-tubes-for-shots-150-x-16mm-plastic-tube-Top-20ml-Vol-/111266431543?pt=UK_BOI_Medical_Lab_Equipment_Lab_Supplies_ET&var=&hash=item19e7ff0237
> ...



Got my ones next day in the post


----------



## Geoffrey (2 Feb 2014)

[attachment=0]001 (600x800) all much the same


----------



## Jmac80 (17 Nov 2014)

Hi all 
Just made a quicky today for the cheap test tubes i got from ebay, Holds 24.


----------



## Jmac80 (17 Nov 2014)

PS only took me about 9 months to get around to it :lol:


----------



## JimiJimi (18 Nov 2014)

If you Google 'test tube stand' there are several available very cheaply, which may make it more economical that buying a drill bit that you may not use again.

Jimi


----------



## martinka (18 Nov 2014)

Good thinking, Jimi, although you can buy a dirt cheap set of spade drills for a similar price to most of those stands. I got mine from Netto for about 4 quid, so I have the stand and 6 drills as well. I've also used 2 of them since I made the stand, so in my case, buying the drills was more economical.


----------



## Jmac80 (18 Nov 2014)

Where is the fun in that jimi 
I used and old dying 16mm drill bit that came free with an ancient drill and the block of wood was free


----------



## JimiJimi (19 Nov 2014)

Very true, Jmac80, but with me, there is always the temptation to buy 'just one more tool'. I have to try to put a curb on my spending somewhere! Can any of us say that we have all the tools we need and don't yearn for more?

Jimi


----------

